# TdF 2013 route ?



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

Corsica, Nice and zig-zag to Paris
Take it with several pinches of salt but I imagine the broad outline is probably correct.
Includes Mt Saint-Michel, Ventoux & Alpe d'Huez (not on the same day..., double climb of the Alpe ? I wonder if that means going over the Col de Sarenne)
Anticipating 1 team time trial and 2 individual time trials but no Prologue.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2012)

There is another way off AdH IIRC. The Col de Sarenne was rough and narrow when I went down it a few yearts ago. It may have been upgraded though.
I was considering touring in Corsica at that time next year but I'm slightly torn between not going as it will be rammed, or going and trying to see the first couple of stages.


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> There is another way off AdH IIRC. The Col de Sarenne was rough and narrow when I went down it a few yearts ago. It may have been upgraded though.
> I was considering touring in Corsica at that time next year but I'm slightly torn between not going as it will be rammed, or going and trying to see the first couple of stages.


Yeah you wouldn't want to send a peloton descending down there, even with freshly tarmaced roads. It is the best way up the Alpe though.
Edit, but all this is speculation for now


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2012)

Forget that^^^ The other route meets the road halfway up so Sarenne it must be.


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2012)

Individual TT to Mont St Michel could well be in range for a couple of nights raiding party and well worth seeing, as well as St.Malo.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Sep 2012)

Went up the Alpe and down Sarenne this summer and all agreed it wasn't suitable for the tour - it will need some work!


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2012)

So it looks like they will sort out the Sarenne for the tour : http://www.ledauphine.com/sport/2012/09/24/gros-menu-sur-la-carte

En provenance de Gap, le peloton doit se coltiner deux fois l’ascension dauphinoise, alors qu’on avait imaginé un temps deux arrivées successives en haut : on monte les 21 lacets, on redescend par la route du col de Sarenne -qui sera bientôt goudronnée-, on fait le tour de la montagne et on remonte par les 21 virages.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Sep 2012)

who fancies a trip to watch it in st malo and the TT in avranches/nantes? lol.

cant wait to see the full route to plan a trip!!


----------



## raindog (24 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> So it looks like they will sort out the Sarenne for the tour : http://www.ledauphine.com/sport/2012/09/24/gros-menu-sur-la-carte


thanks for the link thom - interesting stuff
If it's correct, apart from the Ventoux and two ascents of l'Alpe there'll be an ITT up this.....


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> thanks for the link thom - interesting stuff
> If it's correct, apart from the Ventoux and two ascents of l'Alpe there'll be an ITT up this.....


Would it be from the Col de Leschaux or from Annecy itself (my French isn't amazing) ?
http://www.cycling-challenge.com/le-semnoz-3/
I think the North side is harder than that ;-)


----------



## raindog (24 Sep 2012)

Ah yes, I'm sure you're right
"16 bornes (par les Puisots avec des passages à 10 %)"
16 ks with bits of 10% - must be the other side. I just clicked on the first profile I saw without thinking.
God, that'll be a tough TT.


----------



## raindog (24 Sep 2012)

must be this one?


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> must be this one?


That would make 1200m climbing, which is an awful lot so you can't be sure but given it starts in Annecy and is the classic way up for local cyclists I think it's the most likely.


----------



## Buddfox (24 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> So it looks like they will sort out the Sarenne for the tour : http://www.ledauphine.com/sport/2012/09/24/gros-menu-sur-la-carte
> 
> En provenance de Gap, le peloton doit se coltiner deux fois l’ascension dauphinoise, alors qu’on avait imaginé un temps deux arrivées successives en haut : on monte les 21 lacets, on redescend par la route du col de Sarenne -qui sera bientôt goudronnée-, on fait le tour de la montagne et on remonte par les 21 virages.


 
It would be great if they did it - it's a wonderful route (and OT if anyone is heading out to Bourg I highly recommend pressing on through Alpe d'Huez to do it, you can then head up to Les Deux Alpes from the bottom of the descent)


----------



## montage (25 Sep 2012)

Lots of time trialling! Good news for Wiggofroome


----------



## Ajay (25 Sep 2012)

Two ascents of Ad'H on the same stage, wowzers! http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rep...scents-of-lalpe-dhuez-for-2013-tour-de-france
Can't wait to see Le Tour in Corsica, such a great place to ride a bike.


----------



## thom (25 Sep 2012)

Another variation ! Time trial to round it off on the Champs Elysee this time...:


----------



## Peteaud (25 Sep 2012)

Is it available on a map of france?

(i am a dumb clot and know about as much of france locations as i do of outer mongolia)


----------



## thom (25 Sep 2012)

This site has a slightly different story : http://www.velowire.com/article/657...urs-on-the-race-course-and-stage-cities-.html
Their picture is :


----------



## tigger (25 Sep 2012)

How about this one with 3 ITTs? 

http://www.velopeloton.com/2013_tour_de_france_route.html

I've got something in my head that the organisers talked about not finishing in Paris next year, but I can't find anything on the net with this???


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2012)

I find it hard to believe that they won't have the traditional neutralised/sprint fest for the last stage.


----------



## montage (25 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> I find it hard to believe that they won't have the traditional neutralised/sprint fest for the last stage.


 
Maybe it is a way of getting back at us for our magic wheels during the olympics....no Cav victory


----------



## dragon72 (26 Sep 2012)

I can't bloody wait till the Corsica stages. I rode the whole island with my camping kit a year ago and it was a cyclist's wet dream. Humungous mountains, beautiful coastline and exquisite nosh. The pros better watch out for the wild pigs on some of the high passes though. I nearly went for a burton a few times when they ran into the road while I was descending at a rate of knots.


----------



## raindog (26 Sep 2012)

dragon72 said:


> I can't bloody wait till the Corsica stages. I rode the whole island with my camping kit a year ago and it was a cyclist's wet dream.


I'm envious. I was there about four years ago with the wife and swore I'd go back with a bike. Never have though. Absolutely gorgeous place - I can understand some of the natives being p ssed off about being colonised by the French.


----------



## gavroche (26 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> I'm envious. I was there about four years ago with the wife and swore I'd go back with a bike. Never have though. Absolutely gorgeous place - I can understand some of the natives being p ssed off about being colonised by the French.


 They were not colonised by the French. Corsica originally belonged to Italy but the island was sold to France in 1768, one year before Napoleon was born on the island, hence making him French.


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2012)

I was planning on touring there next summer but this may have put the mockers on it, or at least changed the date. I'd like to catch some of the tour too but it will be rammed I imagine.


----------



## Peteaud (26 Sep 2012)

How easy is it to get to Corsica?

I know it has an airport but i bet its a pita to get there from the uk.


----------



## thom (26 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> How easy is it to get to Corsica?
> 
> I know it has an airport but i bet its a pita to get there from the uk.


Fly to Nice and take a Ferry ?


----------



## raindog (26 Sep 2012)

gavroche said:


> They were not colonised by the French. Corsica originally belonged to Italy but the island was sold to France in 1768, one year before Napoleon was born on the island, hence making him French.


Thanks gavroche - "occupied" would've been a better word.


----------



## Ajay (26 Sep 2012)

Lots of ways to get there, either "lo-cost" direct or with Air France, I went Manchester - Bastia in May with easy jet, took the bike without a problem and rode the 1000km Tour de Corse route as per Audax Club Parisien. The helicopter shots of the race along the west coast corniches will be stupendous!


----------



## cd365 (26 Sep 2012)

I really home the Fougeres to Mont St Michel stage is there, that is seriously close to my house in France


----------



## dragon72 (26 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Fly to Nice and take a Ferry ?


 
that's what I did.


----------



## dragon72 (26 Sep 2012)

gavroche said:


> They were not colonised by the French. Corsica originally belonged to Italy but the island was sold to France in 1768, one year before Napoleon was born on the island, hence making him French.


Corsica can't have belonged to Italy back then because Italy didn't exist until 1861. It was governed by Genova until the French took charge.


----------



## gavroche (26 Sep 2012)

dragon72 said:


> Corsica can't have belonged to Italy back then because Italy didn't exist until 1861. It was governed by Genova until the French took charge.


I was talking in modern terms.


----------



## User482 (1 Oct 2012)

Peteaud said:


> How easy is it to get to Corsica?
> 
> I know it has an airport but i bet its a pita to get there from the uk.


 
We went Eurostar/ TGV/ Ferry from Nice. There are also direct flights from Gatwick to Bastia.


----------



## thom (6 Oct 2012)

Flipping heck, if this is true, Cav won't be winning the final stage that's for sure


----------



## beastie (6 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Flipping heck, if this is true, Cav won't be winning the final stage that's for sure



Just how big will the crowds be for that?! Barriers all the way up, man.


----------



## thom (8 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Flipping heck, if this is true, Cav won't be winning the final stage that's for sure


So there's a triathlon going up the Alpe that weekend so this is a rather unlikely rumour


----------



## oldroadman (8 Oct 2012)

There is the possibility of a double climb on one stage, though. The road through the finish loops around the twon and then the race would have to descend the Alpe, wander off somewhere around Bourg d'Oisans, and come back up again. Only potential problem may be working the times so that badly dropped riders don't find themselves in the face of 90-100kph descenders, though the loop should be long enough for that not to happen. If they don't go mad first time, and as proper pros this is unlikely. Going deep into the red is only for the last part of the final climb!

Of course, a split stage, mountain TT and a short little run finishing up the Alpe in the afternoon...no.


----------



## thom (8 Oct 2012)

oldroadman said:


> There is the possibility of a double climb on one stage, though. The road through the finish loops around the twon and then the race would have to descend the Alpe, wander off somewhere around Bourg d'Oisans, and come back up again. Only potential problem may be working the times so that badly dropped riders don't find themselves in the face of 90-100kph descenders, though the loop should be long enough for that not to happen. If they don't go mad first time, and as proper pros this is unlikely. Going deep into the red is only for the last part of the final climb!
> 
> Of course, a split stage, mountain TT and a short little run finishing up the Alpe in the afternoon...no.


 
Yes it's looking very much like a stage without splits, going over the beautiful Col de Sarenne towards the Lac do Chambon on the way up the Lauteret before a return to the Alpe. Were they to do the balcony route on the way back that would be really spectacular but likely a bit too hairy for the tour. 
Stage cut-offs typically 30 mins so given the time up to Huez is 40 mins or so, even before you add time for the rest of the loop there ought not to be any riders caught that wouldn't be well outside the cut off anyhow.


----------



## thom (22 Oct 2012)

Night time finish on the Champs looking more likely.


----------



## Crosstrailer (23 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Corsica, Nice and zig-zag to Paris
> Take it with several pinches of salt but I imagine the broad outline is probably correct.
> Includes Mt Saint-Michel, Ventoux & Alpe d'Huez (not on the same day..., double climb of the Alpe ? I wonder if that means going over the Col de Sarenne)
> Anticipating 1 team time trial and 2 individual time trials but no Prologue.


 
Make sure its just salt !!!!!


----------



## tigger (23 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Night time finish on the Champs looking more likely.


 
That sounds pretty good to me. Might try and pop over for the Mont-St-Michel stage and hmmm... night time Paris finish sounds different - not sure the timings work well for Easyjet from Liverpool though ????


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 Oct 2012)

i shall definatly be looking into the MSM stage (ITT would be great to take my boy too along with cameras etc) and possibly another stage with some hilly bits!!!


----------



## WannabeCyclist (23 Oct 2012)

Contador fears froome the most Though if I were him I'd be just as afraid of Rodriquez, he made Contador look ordinary on some of the Vuelta climbs


----------



## raindog (23 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Night time finish on the Champs looking more likely.


This is definitely on. We had a sort of semi-official sneak preview on this evening's news that confirmed it.
I'll also have another stage finish in Montpellier.


----------



## thom (23 Oct 2012)

Apparently the mayor of Alpe d'Huez will ask the municipal council to remove Armstrong's name from the 2 corners of the 21 that his name adorns, 19 and 21. Previously they were taken by Kuiper and Coppi but I guess whoever wins this year can slip in at least one of them - possibly both if they use the guy who get's over the first time first.
Pantani's name still there twice...


----------



## raindog (24 Oct 2012)

I'll be glad when this Armstrong crap finally fizzles out and we can get back to racing. I'm sick of hearing his bloody name.


----------



## thom (24 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> This is definitely on. We had a sort of semi-official sneak preview on this evening's news that confirmed it.
> I'll also have another stage finish in Montpellier.


Indeed - finish and start:


----------



## raindog (24 Oct 2012)

oh bugger - EXCELLENT!!


----------



## PpPete (24 Oct 2012)

I like that the Champs-Elysees laps will go all the way up and round the Arc de Triomphe too.
Much better than that rather artifical U-turn just short of it.


----------



## cd365 (24 Oct 2012)

Fantastic news for me, my place is only a few KM from Fougeres so I will go to the end of stage 10 at Saint Malo, watch the iTT (might try and get to Mont St Michel early or watch it on the road somewhere) and I will watch the start from Fougeres. Though I do want to see if there is a hilly bit or me to watch it, but I don't think so.

My mates have already told me they will be staying at mine for a few days.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Night time finish on the Champs looking more likely.


where the Fridays go, the TdF will follow........


----------



## tigger (24 Oct 2012)

Early reactions on Sky Sports News showed interviews with Wiggo and Froome. Wiggins was quite open about the possibility of him concentrating on the Giro and then riding in support of Froome in the Tour. Shane Sutton alluded to as much a few weeks ago.

Anyone found the full details of the route on line yet? Can't seem to find it on le tour site yet?


----------



## philipbh (24 Oct 2012)

http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/us/overall-route.html

EDIT: You can click on each stage and get such details as Start / Finish / Profiles

Major climbs have a separate profile from what i have seen so far


----------



## User482 (24 Oct 2012)

Looks like only one Etape next year, in Annecy.


----------



## raindog (24 Oct 2012)

tigger said:


> Anyone found the full details of the route on line yet? Can't seem to find it on le tour site yet?


We only get full details next year when it gets nearer race time.


----------



## tigger (24 Oct 2012)

Really looking forward to this, just two hurdles for me. Firstly, I'll need to get over my aversion to Froome if indeed he is the main British hope. Secondly, and far more difficult, how do I tell the wife that I'm off to Corsica for at least 3 days whilst she's staying at home with the kids?


----------



## Scoosh (24 Oct 2012)

Bribery


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Oct 2012)

cd365 said:


> Fantastic news for me, my place is only a few KM from Fougeres so I will go to the end of stage 10 at Saint Malo, watch the iTT (might try and get to Mont St Michel early or watch it on the road somewhere) and I will watch the start from Fougeres. Though I do want to see if there is a hilly bit or me to watch it, but I don't think so.
> 
> My mates have already told me they will be staying at mine for a few days.


 
what do you mean your mates! i though the whole of CC was staying over!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Oct 2012)

cd365 said:


> Fantastic news for me, my place is only a few KM from Fougeres so I will go to the end of stage 10 at Saint Malo, watch the iTT (might try and get to Mont St Michel early or watch it on the road somewhere) and I will watch the start from Fougeres. Though I do want to see if there is a hilly bit or me to watch it, but I don't think so.
> 
> My mates have already told me they will be staying at mine for a few days.


 
what do you mean your mates! i though the whole of CC was staying over!


----------



## thom (24 Oct 2012)

INRNG examination of the route


----------



## BJH (24 Oct 2012)

PpPete said:


> I like that the Champs-Elysees laps will go all the way up and round the Arc de Triomphe too.
> Much better than that rather artifical U-turn just short of it.



That will be far better if that's happening


----------



## 400bhp (24 Oct 2012)

Already started the process of booking next year's jaunt - probably pick up the Normandy/Brittany legs at least.


----------



## jifdave (24 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Already started the process of booking next year's jaunt - probably pick up the Normandy/Brittany legs at least.


 +1 for stage 10/11


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Oct 2012)

http://road.cc/content/news/69493-tour-de-france-could-return-uk-soon-2014-edinburgh-grand-depart

Not this year, but let's hope so, the capital will be a fantastic place for a grand départ.


----------

